# Zebo



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Zebo a half blind five year old african orphan has to ride seven miles a day to school, with only one leg on a bicycle with buckled wheels and no brakes.

Give a small donation of just Â£2 and we'll send you the video - it's fucking hilarious!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

I know I shouldn't laugh, but I did

Paul


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Old joke.

I think they want a fiver for the video now.


----------

